# Mark & Pauls E-mail



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just had an automated e-mail from NuTTs and PaulB, saying that they need me to send in my deatils as they dont have my e-mail address Uh ? ???


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Don't panic ;D We have spammed sent every TTforum registered member an email asking them whether they want to register their interest in joinging the TTOC. If you have ALREADY done so, then DO NOT do it again.

Thanks for everyone's time .

Mark


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

the email has, as it says in the email, been sent by the TT Forum site. The email addresses required when registering on this forum have not been, and will never be, passed to members of the TTOC.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Thanks for that Clarification Kev. No-one outside the forum management has any idea what email addresses people have. Even humble moderators do NOT have access to that type of info. This is why Jae has allowed the email to be sent by Kevin, so that the TTOC so not know the email addresses.

Mark


----------

